# Civil war cannon ball & 50 cal. Musket ball



## ellisnowens

GA. dug 2" solid steel Civil war Cannon ball and a 50 cal. Musket


----------



## AntiqueMeds

is the small one lead or iron. If its iron its most likely from a canister round or inside a shell.
 Most civil war musket balls were .69 cal.


----------



## LC

I can't get over how small that cannon ball is , never knew they were made that small .


----------



## AntiqueMeds

its small for a civil war round.  More typical of an earlier revolutionary round or naval deck gun.  Could even be a large canister ball.


----------



## surfaceone

I think Matt is on to it:




From.

 Hey Tony,

 What size are those guys? Please tell us more about what you were into, and any other finds...


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> I think Matt is on to it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From.
> 
> Hey Tony,
> 
> What size are those guys? Please tell us more about what you were into, and any other finds...


 
 I like the  yellow lamp on the far right []


----------



## AntiqueMeds

if you were cavary in the civil war nothing would ruin your day like a canon up the hill unloading canister shot on you.
 Those things were designed to knock peoples horses out from under them.


----------



## AntiqueMeds

cavalry that is...  hate not being able to edit posts[:'(]


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> cavalry that is...  hate not being able to edit posts[:'(]


 
 you can but you have to be quick! !![]


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> if you were cavary in the civil war nothing would ruin your day like a canon up the hill unloading canister shot on you.
> Those things were designed to knock peoples horses out from under them.


 

 Having been to the GETTYSBURG Battlefield and having walked up where Pickett's Charge took place ...I bet it was also horrible one being unloaded straight down at you as you tried your best to get there before they set one off...not many did!JAMIE


----------



## MIdigger

Standing out in the Gettysburg fields is an awesome feeling. To imagine all that steel and lead flying and the damage it caused. Had that feeling wherever I walked there, Even the Roundtops.

 Some neat finds for sure.


----------

